# Gattuso:"Oggi tante cose buone".



## admin (21 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".

*Gattuso in conferenza, aggiunge:"Higuain? Si è innervosito perchè non siamo stati bravi a sfruttarlo al meglio. Nel primo tempo poteva avere un paio di occasioni da gol. Ora pensiamo a Betis, Genoa e Samp. Se le vinciamo, la classifica non è poi così brutta".*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Vincenzino sei tu? Questo è matto


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. *Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone*. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile".
> 
> In aggiornamento




No ma difendetelo ancora.
Questo sta sputando sui nostri colori.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2018)

Bah


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Importante fare incomplimenti alla squadra e delirare...


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Non devo bestemmiare.
Non devo bestemmiare.
Non devo bestemmiare.
Non devo bestemmiare.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Cose buone una beneamata mazza, via sto perdente dal Milan.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non sono un estimatore di Gattuso da tempi non sospetti. ..ma COSA DOVREBBE DIRE? E stato onesto ha detto che l'Inter ha meritato di vincere che non abbiamo avuto coraggio; ma con Chalanoglu Bonaventura e RR dove vuoi andare??????


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2018)

Inaccettabile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma vattene ridicolo, stima per l'ex giocatore, ma come allenatore è inguardabile.
Ora basta con sta riconoscenza, sarà stata pure una bandiera ma non deve finire la stagione come successe durante l'annata del decimo posto di Inzaghi.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma a cosa servono, in realtà, queste dichiarazioni post partita? La verità è che per ora il Milan è inferiore all’Inter come giocatori e come tecnico.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".




Ormai perdere le partite sembra diventata una cosa normale..


----------



## __king george__ (21 Ottobre 2018)

la cosa veramente odiosa è che se per caso fosse finita zero a zero avrebbe parlato e festeggiato come se avessimo dominato...questo fa capire la dimensione mediocre e ultra-provinciale che ha…

oggi abbiamo giocate malissimo


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".



Di buono c'è stato forse solo la prova di Calabria..
Oggi straparla.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma vattene ridicolo, stima per l'ex giocatore, ma come allenatore è inguardabile.
> Ora basta con sta riconoscenza, sarà stata pure una bandiera ma non deve finire la stagione come successe durante l'annata del decimo posto di Inzaghi.



Non puoi avere stima di un uomo che chiami ridicolo


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".



Ma sta fuori dal mondo Gattuso? 
Adesso si è pure imontellizzato... Tante cose buone... intendeva forse non aver preso una goleada????


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Ottobre 2018)

Pagliaccio patentato senza vergogna


----------



## Manue (21 Ottobre 2018)

L'immagine di Cutrone che crossa è lo specchio di questo allenatore.
Tanta ma tanta ammirazione per il Gattuso giocatore, ma ad oggi non è un allenatore da Milan.
Non puoi giocare con baricentro così basso, sempre e costantemente...situazione che si maschera quando giochi con un Chievo, ma appena si alza il ilvello ecco che la partita la fanno gli altri.

Il Milan è mediocre, i suoi giocatori migliori, escluso Higuain, nel panorama calcistico europeo, sono mediocri.
Vogliamo fare il gioco del barcellona con interpreti che sono mediocri, a cominciare dalla porta.

Eppure siamo qui a elogiare un gioco che ripeto per l'ennesima volta, è sterile.

Povero Higuain


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".



Leonardo dove sei? Qua c'è da cacciare l'allenatore a pedate, ancora di più dopo queste sconcertanti dichiarazioni


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Madonna maledetto Miraschifo che ci ha condannato a vedere sta roba.

Non si chiamasse Gattuso (e non avesse quel contratto li) a quest'ora sarebbe già stato sotterrato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Oggi è durissima.
Ha sbagliato tanto.

Ma io sto ancora dalla parte di Gattuso, e sono certo che sapremo riprenderci.
Abbiamo perso contro una squadra più forte di noi, questa è la dura verità.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Di buono c'è stato forse solo la prova di Calabria..
> Oggi straparla.
> 
> 
> ...



Allenatore ridicolo intendo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Madonna maledetto Miraschifo che ci ha condannato a vedere sta roba.
> 
> Non si chiamasse Gattuso (e non avesse quel contratto li) a quest'ora sarebbe già stato sotterrato.



Ok, però ora la proprietà cinefake non c'è più. Dunque mi sembra inutile continuare a lamentarsi di Mirabelli.

Piuttosto bisognerebbe prendersela con l'attuale di dirigenza, questi di Elliot a quanto pare non hanno problemi a pagare 12 mln di euro a Gattuso. Se danno ad un AD 3 mln, possono benissimo contattare un allenatore top e dare i soldi che vuole.

Non dimentichiamoci che hanno cambiato praticamente tutto, tutti gli allenatori dei vari settori.. hanno cambiato pure i cessi di Milanello. Forse anche i cuochi.

L'unica cosa rimasta dei cinesifake è Gattuso. Rimane solo perché è il solito amicone.

Ecco cosa significa mettere gli amiconi in panchina


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, però ora la proprietà cinefake non c'è più. Dunque mi sembra inutile continuare a lamentarsi di Mirabelli.
> 
> Piuttosto bisognerebbe prendersela con l'attuale di dirigenza, questi di Elliot a quanto pare non hanno problemi a pagare 12 mln di euro a Gattuso. Se danno ad un AD 3 mln, possono benissimo contattare un allenatore top e dare i soldi che vuole.
> 
> ...




Concordo totalmente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Stagione finita ancora prima di cominciare. Onestamente non mi va di stare dietro ai deliri di uno che l'anno scorso faceva lo sborone davanti alle telecamere prendendo in giro Perdenzo (che oggi emula) solo per due mesi in cui gli è andato tutto di culo


----------



## kekkopot (21 Ottobre 2018)

Quesfo è scemo... è passato da essere “ringhio” a “miagolio”


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, però ora la proprietà cinefake non c'è più. Dunque mi sembra inutile continuare a lamentarsi di Mirabelli.
> 
> Piuttosto bisognerebbe prendersela con l'attuale di dirigenza, questi di Elliot a quanto pare non hanno problemi a pagare 12 mln di euro a Gattuso. Se danno ad un AD 3 mln, possono benissimo contattare un allenatore top e dare i soldi che vuole.
> 
> ...



Allora, una volta per tutte... Se questi del Fondo hanno i soldi, NON devono cambiare allenatore, ma devono comprare 3 o 4 giocatori forti a gennaio. Altrimenti anche se in panca viene un "top", come dici tu, si continuerà a fare schifo perché il problema sono i pipponi che vanno in campo.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ad uno che dice queste cose, che gli dici? Senza parole


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Queste dichiarazioni sono imbarazzanti. Oggi è dura difenderti Rino eh.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tante cose buone dice...

Vado a dormire che è meglio va...

Spero di svegliarmi domattina con l'esonero di questo qui... Anche se - onestamente - non avrei la minima idea di chi si potrebbe chiamare fino a fine stagione...


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Ottobre 2018)

Delirio totale.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stagione finita ancora prima di cominciare. Onestamente non mi va di stare dietro ai deliri di uno che l'anno scorso faceva lo sborone davanti alle telecamere prendendo in giro Perdenzo (che oggi emula) solo per due mesi in cui gli è andato tutto di culo



Parole sacrosante!


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

tristezza infinita....giocatori senza palle e mediocri,allenatore di provincia. Questo è quello che siamo al momento.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Tante cose buone dice...
> 
> Vado a dormire che è meglio va...
> 
> Spero di svegliarmi domattina con l'esonero di questo qui... Anche se - onestamente - non avrei la minima idea di chi si potrebbe chiamare fino a fine stagione...



C'è sempre Leonardo, e sta già a libro paga!


----------



## 1972 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi è durissima.
> Ha sbagliato tanto.
> 
> Ma io sto ancora dalla parte di Gattuso, e sono certo che sapremo riprenderci.
> Abbiamo perso contro una squadra più forte di noi, questa è la dura verità.



mica e' detto che sei obbligato a perdere quando giochi con una squadra ipoteticamente piu' forte. c'e' anche una possibilita' che la partita la puoi vincere. ebbene, quella possibilita' noi non ce la siamo giocata ( mi fido di quello che avete scritto sul forum perche' i derbi non li vedo mai)


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni sono imbarazzanti. Oggi è dura difenderti Rino eh.



Durissima...
Tifo sempre per lui e non vorrei Conte ma... oggi è veramente difficile.
Forse come dice qualcuno... loro erano più forti ma... non ne sono convinto e... dovevamo avere molto più coraggio. Concordo con chi dice che ci servirebbero 3 o 4 giocatori più che un allenatore ma... non penso che la nostra rosa attuale sia così inferiore a quella dell'inter. Per me abbiamo sbagliato scegliendo di non giocare... e la colpa stavolta è dell'allenatore.


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, però ora la proprietà cinefake non c'è più. Dunque mi sembra inutile continuare a lamentarsi di Mirabelli.
> 
> Piuttosto bisognerebbe prendersela con l'attuale di dirigenza, questi di Elliot a quanto pare non hanno problemi a pagare 12 mln di euro a Gattuso. Se danno ad un AD 3 mln, possono benissimo contattare un allenatore top e dare i soldi che vuole.
> 
> ...



non capisco ? Gattuso e amico di Paul Singer ? non e una ironia , solo curiosita .


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> non capisco ? Gattuso e amico di Paul Singer ? non e una ironia , solo curiosita .



Di Singer no, ma di Maldini eccome!


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".



Quest'anno è la prima volta che abbiamo giocato cosi male...per meglio dire non giocato...baricentro troppo basso, troppo timorosi...quindi stasera di buono proprio niente Rino, solo il punto poteva esser qualcosa di buono.


----------



## diavolo (21 Ottobre 2018)

Eh ma tutti parlano bene di Gattuso,impossibile che sia scarso


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Di Singer no, ma di Maldini eccome!



ora capisco...ecco .. questo ci mancava ...


----------



## luigi61 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Durissima...
> Tifo sempre per lui e non vorrei Conte ma... oggi è veramente difficile.
> Forse come dice qualcuno... loro erano più forti ma... non ne sono convinto e... dovevamo avere molto più coraggio. Concordo con chi dice che ci servirebbero 3 o 4 giocatori più che un allenatore ma... non penso che la nostra rosa attuale sia così inferiore a quella dell'inter. Per me abbiamo sbagliato scegliendo di non giocare... e la colpa stavolta è dell'allenatore.


Colpe ovviamente Gattuso le ha ma addossare tutte le colpe solo all'allenatore non è onesto; cosa puoi pretendere giocando con Chalanoglu uno dei giocatori più inconcludenti che abbia mai vestito i nostri colori, passando a RR Bonaventura Musacchio......occorre una SERIA campagna di rafforzamento fin da gennaio poi puoi cominciare a pensare di sostituire l'allenatore; non avere dubbi oggi tra noi e l'Inter c'è un'abisso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Eh ma tutti parlano bene di Gattuso,impossibile che sia scarso


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Ottobre 2018)

Dichiarazioni imbarazzanti.

Una società seria avrebbe già esonerato Gattuso, senza parole. A Ottobre e la stagione è già compromessa. No ma esaltiamoci per Paquetà....che risate l'anno prossimo con la UEFA senza Champions


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è la prima volta che abbiamo giocato cosi male...per meglio dire non giocato...baricentro troppo basso, troppo timorosi...quindi stasera di buono proprio niente Rino, solo il punto poteva esser qualcosa di buono.



Allora veramente o tu guardi altre partite oppure hai una mentalità alla Gattuso da difesa e contropiede, cosa che il grande Milan non ha mai fatto nella sua storia! Sarà che io ancora mi ricordo un Milan che le partite cercava di vincerle e non di "primo non prenderle".


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Allora veramente o tu guardi altre partite oppure hai una mentalità alla Gattuso da difesa e contropiede, cosa che il grande Milan non ha mai fatto nella sua storia! Sarà che io ancora mi ricordo un Milan che le partite cercava di vincerle e non di "primo non prenderle".



Io invece penso che tu guardi altre partite, vedi te


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Ottobre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Colpe ovviamente Gattuso le ha ma addossare tutte le colpe solo all'allenatore non è onesto; cosa puoi pretendere giocando con Chalanoglu uno dei giocatori più inconcludenti che abbia mai vestito i nostri colori, passando a RR Bonaventura Musacchio......occorre una SERIA campagna di rafforzamento fin da gennaio poi puoi cominciare a pensare di sostituire l'allenatore; non avere dubbi oggi tra noi e l'Inter c'è un'abisso



Uno può anche essere più scarso ma tra perdere e giocarsela e non giocarsela in partenza è li che sta l'abisso. Io vedo la Sampdoria (una squadra a caso della A) giocare meglio di noi, poi si vince si perde o si pareggia ma si vede una squadra che prova a proporre qualcosa. Gattuso è qui da un anno e non ha dato niente a questa squadra se non legnate sui denti. Bisogna essere onesti, se si chiamasse Maran o Gigi il Macellaio sarebbe ancora sulla nostra panchina? No, sta lì solo perché si chiama Gattuso. Io oggi mi sono vergognato, e non mi è capitato molte volte vedendo giocare la mia squadra.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2018)

*Gattuso in conferenza, aggiunge:"Higuain? Si è innervosito perchè non siamo stati bravi a sfruttarlo al meglio. Nel primo tempo poteva avere un paio di occasioni da gol. Ora pensiamo a Betis, Genoa e Samp. Se le vinciamo, la classifica non è poi così brutta".*


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".



Dichiarazioni di facciata, la sua faccia diceva altro. Io spero che si sia reso conto dei suoi errori, che in questa partita sono tantissimi. Oggi atteggiamento troppo remissivo, troppo timoroso. Non pressiamo mai. Oggi non abbiamo giocato male, non abbiamo giocato completamente...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io invece penso che tu guardi altre partite, vedi te



Boh allora siamo noi i rimbambiti che continuiamo a dire che abbiamo "giocato" per non prenderle, tra tutti i post che ho letto sei l'unico a dire che secondo te il Milan ha provato a vincere seppur giocando male.
Ho visto lo stesso identico derby dell'anno scorso dove non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta e dove Icardi si è mangiato 2 gol a porta vuota, e la partita di Coppa Italia contro la Juve persa per 4-0 grazie anche a un sontuoso Donnarumma.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi è durissima.
> Ha sbagliato tanto.
> 
> Ma io sto ancora dalla parte di Gattuso, e sono certo che sapremo riprenderci.
> Abbiamo perso contro una squadra più forte di noi, questa è la dura verità.



si ma non significa che non puoi vincere o giocare meglio, con più coraggio e qualità. Non è una giustificazione accettabile che l'inter sia più forte, mi dispiace. Tra l'altro vorrei sottolineare come qui dentro praticamente tutti erano convinti che l'inter fosse del nostro livello o addirittura peggio. Adesso sono magicamente di un altro livello. La verità è che Spalletti gliel'ha incartata, cambiando totalmente modo di giocare (mossa arguta), e l'inter ha avuto le palle, cosa che noi, a partire dall'allenatore non sappiamo cosa siano al momento.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Uno può anche essere più scarso ma tra perdere e giocarsela e non giocarsela in partenza è li che sta l'abisso. Io vedo la Sampdoria (una squadra a caso della A) giocare meglio di noi, poi si vince si perde o si pareggia ma si vede una squadra che prova a proporre qualcosa. Gattuso è qui da un anno e non ha dato niente a questa squadra se non legnate sui denti. Bisogna essere onesti, se si chiamasse Maran o Gigi il Macellaio sarebbe ancora sulla nostra panchina? No, sta lì solo perché si chiama Gattuso. Io oggi mi sono vergognato, e non mi è capitato molte volte vedendo giocare la mia squadra.



Da tempi non sospetti sono un sostenitore di Conte proprio per la questione mentale e il fattore giocarsela/non giocarsela a cui fai riferimento ; detto questo , a mio parere, anche Conte con una rosa di questo livello non potrebbe fare molto di più ; io sto parlando di tornare veramente GRANDI non di lottare dal 3 posto in giù o fare i preliminari di Champions e andare a casa; questa rosa va cambiata quasi tutta ad eccezione di pochi , è un'impresa titanica ci vuole tempo ma è a quello che Leo deve puntare ovviamente cambiando anche l'allenatore


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Boh allora siamo noi i rimbambiti che continuiamo a dire che abbiamo "giocato" per non prenderle, tra tutti i post che ho letto sei l'unico a dire che secondo te il Milan ha provato a vincere seppur giocando male.
> Ho visto lo stesso identico derby dell'anno scorso dove non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta e dove Icardi si è mangiato 2 gol a porta vuota, e la partita di Coppa Italia contro la Juve persa per 4-0 grazie anche a un sontuoso Donnarumma.



Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta, poi mi arrendo...tu sei partito con il dirmi che siamo scesi in campo per il pareggio...io ti ho detto non è vero, i primi due tiri verso la porta sono nostri, ad esempio...dopodichè ti do ragione, ci siamo abbassati troppo ed abbiamo badato più a non rischiare nulla che a creare, oggi siamo stati troppo arrendevoli...ma non venirmi a dire che al fischio d'inizio pensavamo a pareggiarla dai...


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da tempi non sospetti sono un sostenitore di Conte proprio per la questione mentale e il fattore giocarsela/non giocarsela a cui fai riferimento ; detto questo , a mio parere, *anche Conte con una rosa di questo livello non potrebbe fare molto di più ; io sto parlando di tornare veramente GRANDI non di lottare dal 3 posto in giù* o fare i preliminari di Champions e andare a casa; questa rosa va cambiata quasi tutta ad eccezione di pochi , è un'impresa titanica ci vuole tempo ma è a quello che Leo deve puntare ovviamente cambiando anche l'allenatore



Eh grazie, questo lo sappiamo tutti.

Ma vista la situazione attuale sarebbe già un traguardo accettabile da cui RIPARTIRE.
Non possiamo continuare ad andare avanti ad anni 0.

Basta cavolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta, poi mi arrendo...tu sei partito con il dirmi che siamo scesi in campo per il pareggio...io ti ho detto non è vero, i primi due tiri verso la porta sono nostri, ad esempio...dopodichè ti do ragione, ci siamo abbassati troppo ed abbiamo badato più a non rischiare nulla che a creare, oggi siamo stati troppo arrendevoli...ma non venirmi a dire che al fischio d'inizio pensavamo a pareggiarla dai...



Quindi abbiamo pensato a difenderci dal decimo minuti del primo tempo in poi invece che dall'inizio? E che cosa cambia allora?


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo pensato a difenderci dal decimo minuti del primo tempo in poi invece che dall'inizio? E che cosa cambia allora?



Non cambia nulla, ho solo precisato una tua valutazione di un'ora fa che per me era sbagliata.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Uno può anche essere più scarso ma tra perdere e giocarsela e non giocarsela in partenza è li che sta l'abisso. Io vedo la Sampdoria (una squadra a caso della A) giocare meglio di noi, poi si vince si perde o si pareggia ma si vede una squadra che prova a proporre qualcosa. Gattuso è qui da un anno e non ha dato niente a questa squadra se non legnate sui denti. Bisogna essere onesti, se si chiamasse Maran o Gigi il Macellaio sarebbe ancora sulla nostra panchina? No, sta lì solo perché si chiama Gattuso. Io oggi mi sono vergognato, e non mi è capitato molte volte vedendo giocare la mia squadra.



.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

ah mi raccomando, continuiamo a dire che non ci serve Ibra, un'altra mezzala e un'ala che panchini calhanoglu. 
Urgono giocatori forti e con le palle fumanti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ah mi raccomando, continuiamo a dire che non ci serve Ibra, un'altra mezzala e un'ala che panchini calhanoglu.
> Urgono gente forti e con le palle fumanti.



E un allenatore.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Ottobre 2018)

Dai Rino, proprio tu che dici certe cose di un derby... E la storia? E la maglia? Ti sei perso per strada..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Non abbiamo praticamente mai cercato di vincere la partita. Oltretutto non è che bisogna schierare Calhanoglu sempre. Ma al di là di chi è sceso in campo, è l’atteggiamento della squadra a essere sbagliato. E la colpa è dell’allenatore. Questa squadra senza un contropiedista in rosa non può permettersi di giocare con ripartenze. È importante tenere palla nella metà campo avversaria e pressare alti, questo atteggiamento attendista non porta da nessuna parte. Oltre a questo c’è da aggiungere che la “base solida” mirabelliana è oscena. Biglia male, come lo stesso Kessié, per non parlare di Calhanoglu. In una squadra che lotta per traguardi importanti bisognerebbe cambiare sia i tre di centrocampo che i due esterni offensivi.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo praticamente mai cercato di vincere la partita. Oltretutto non è che bisogna schierare Calhanoglu sempre. Ma al di là di chi è sceso in campo, è l’atteggiamento della squadra a essere sbagliato. E la colpa è dell’allenatore. Questa squadra senza un contropiedista in rosa non può permettersi di giocare con ripartenze. È importante tenere palla nella metà campo avversaria e pressare alti, questo atteggiamento attendista non porta da nessuna parte. Oltre a questo c’è da aggiungere che la “base solida” mirabelliana è oscena. Biglia male, come lo stesso Kessié, per non parlare di Calhanoglu. In una squadra che lotta per traguardi importanti bisognerebbe cambiare sia i tre di centrocampo che i due esterni offensivi.



a me quello che preoccupa è questo, l'atteggiamento. Oggi siamo scesi scarichi mentalmente, anche fisicamente (ho avuto la sensazione che fossero stanchi fin da subito, e pesanti), senza furore agonistico e mordente. Ma se non infonde neanche questo, allora siamo messi male male.


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso è un maledetto coniglio, potrà essere anche il più bravo tattico del mondo ma questo atteggiamento non lo premierà... ci vuole un briciolo di pazzia per superare certe trappole e perfino le squadre medie della Serie A mettono attaccanti nei finali di partita per provare a vincere le partite


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Ottobre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Colpe ovviamente Gattuso le ha ma addossare tutte le colpe solo all'allenatore non è onesto; cosa puoi pretendere giocando con Chalanoglu uno dei giocatori più inconcludenti che abbia mai vestito i nostri colori, passando a RR Bonaventura Musacchio......occorre una SERIA campagna di rafforzamento fin da gennaio poi puoi cominciare a pensare di sostituire l'allenatore; non avere dubbi oggi tra noi e l'Inter c'è un'abisso



Ma no per me stai facendo l errore che fanno tanti.
Ok abbiamo rr, chala, musacchio e... ok non sono nesta, maldini o kaka.
Ma raga... l'inter e in generale tutte le squadre di A tranne la juve... non hanno chissà che fenomeni!
Borja valero, vecino, skriniar... gente buona per la Fiorentina e la Samp!!
Se però passiamo 90 minuti a difenderci... poi per forza che perdiamo!! Per me noi nn siamo più così inferiori! Ci manca qualche cosa a centrocampo ma in difesa e in attacco no! Per questo do molte colpe a gattuso oggi


----------



## Garrincha (22 Ottobre 2018)

La base mirabelliana va smontata il prima possibile, il massimo futuro che può garantire è amarezza.

Gattuso ha sbagliato tutto, approccio alla partita, undici titolare, lettura della partita in corso, cambi. 

Dargli alibi gettando la colpa sulla rosa è essere complici, non è un gruppo da prime quattro, non è un gruppo che forse può dare grandi soddisfazioni, ma è una rosa in grado di giocare un calcio accettabile e di perdere a testa alta quando succede e di prendersi le sue vittorie contro i pronostici quando accade, Gattuso invece quando l'impegno è un minimo impegnativo gioca per non prendere gol costruendo mezza palla gol nell'arco della partita giusto perché i giocatori hanno fatto di testa loro trascurando i compiti difensivi


----------



## fra29 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".
> 
> *Gattuso in conferenza, aggiunge:"Higuain? Si è innervosito perchè non siamo stati bravi a sfruttarlo al meglio. Nel primo tempo poteva avere un paio di occasioni da gol. Ora pensiamo a Betis, Genoa e Samp. Se le vinciamo, la classifica non è poi così brutta".*



Ormai vaneggia alla Inzaghi.
Rino mio, perché l'hai fatto..


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La base mirabelliana va smontata il prima possibile, il massimo futuro che può garantire è amarezza.
> 
> Gattuso ha sbagliato tutto, approccio alla partita, undici titolare, lettura della partita in corso, cambi.
> 
> Dargli alibi gettando la colpa sulla rosa è essere complici, non è un gruppo da prime quattro, non è un gruppo che forse può dare grandi soddisfazioni, ma è una rosa in grado di giocare un calcio accettabile e di perdere a testa alta quando succede e di prendersi le sue vittorie contro i pronostici quando accade, Gattuso invece quando l'impegno è un minimo impegnativo gioca per non prendere gol costruendo mezza palla gol nell'arco della partita giusto perché i giocatori hanno fatto di testa loro trascurando i compiti difensivi



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".
> 
> *Gattuso in conferenza, aggiunge:"Higuain? Si è innervosito perchè non siamo stati bravi a sfruttarlo al meglio. Nel primo tempo poteva avere un paio di occasioni da gol. Ora pensiamo a Betis, Genoa e Samp. Se le vinciamo, la classifica non è poi così brutta".*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me quello che preoccupa è questo, l'atteggiamento. *Oggi siamo scesi scarichi mentalmente, anche fisicamente (ho avuto la sensazione che fossero stanchi fin da subito, e pesanti)*, senza furore agonistico e mordente. Ma se non infonde neanche questo, allora siamo messi male male.



La famosa preparazione atletica di Gattuso che doveva farci fare almeno 7 mesi come quei due famosi che gli sono valsi la riconferma....neanche la Juve li fa e dovevamo farli noi, con questa rosa poi.



Garrincha ha scritto:


> *La base mirabelliana va smontata il prima possibile, il massimo futuro che può garantire è amarezza.
> *
> Gattuso ha sbagliato tutto, approccio alla partita, undici titolare, lettura della partita in corso, cambi.
> 
> Dargli alibi gettando la colpa sulla rosa è essere complici, non è un gruppo da prime quattro, non è un gruppo che forse può dare grandi soddisfazioni, ma è una rosa in grado di giocare un calcio accettabile e di perdere a testa alta quando succede e di prendersi le sue vittorie contro i pronostici quando accade, Gattuso invece quando l'impegno è un minimo impegnativo gioca per non prendere gol costruendo mezza palla gol nell'arco della partita giusto perché i giocatori hanno fatto di testa loro trascurando i compiti difensivi



E a proposito di rosa, hai ragione pure tu. E probabilmente hai ragione anche quando in questa ormai famigerata base includi pure l'allenatore, io due derby consecutivi giocati in modo così osceno non li ricordo, a prescindere dalla qualità delle rose nostra e dell'Inter.

Queste dichiarazioni di Rino sono delirio puro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me quello che preoccupa è questo, l'atteggiamento. Oggi siamo scesi scarichi mentalmente, anche fisicamente (ho avuto la sensazione che fossero stanchi fin da subito, e pesanti), senza furore agonistico e mordente. Ma se non infonde neanche questo, allora siamo messi male male.


D'accordo su tutto. E aggiungo anche che se Maldini si dovesse far influenzare dall'amicizia con Gattuso per la decisione di cacciarlo o meno, che se ne vada insieme a lui. Non abbiamo bisogno di amici e di amici di amici. Conta solo il Milan e il bene della società e della squadra.


----------



## PM3 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Per la prima volta resto deluso dalle dichiarazioni di Gattuso. 
Fino ad ora erano state sempre lucide e intelligenti, oggi credo abbia mentito per "proteggere la squadra" e anche i suoi errori...


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Squadra messa in campo malissimo, cambi totalmente sbagliati e arrivati tardi (seppur siano solo quei tre i cambi da fare), cutrone improponibile esterno sx, non abbiamo fatto nessun passo in avanti e questo è grave


----------



## Zlatan87 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Le dichiarazioni di Gattuso sono incommentabili... frasi di circostanza per non dire che è stata una sconfitta amara sotto tutti i punti di vista...
è inutile dare la colpa alla rosa ora, tutti ne conosciamo i limiti... ma si doveva e poteva fare di più... questa squadra non è capace di attendere l'avversario! il gol lo becca sempre!
Ieri paura, cambi sbagliati e un portiere sbruffone che non sopporto più hanno mandato in scena il disastro!
Cutrone ala non ha senso dai! togli jack e fai 442 con cutrone o 4231 con casticoso (il turco non l'averi tolto) ma devi provare a fare qualcosa per cambiare l'inerzia! Higuain troppo solo tutta la partita lo vedeva un cieco!
Su Dollarumma non mi esprimo più! ogni uscita è un pericolo... nelle partite importanti fa sempre qualche str.... e noi siamo il Milan, non possiamo permetterci di far crescere un portiere perdendo le partite!
Che tristezza ragazzi la partita di ieri...


----------



## Stex (22 Ottobre 2018)

Uno dei derby piu brutti che io ricordi. Non riuscivamo a fare due passaggi, nemmeno l'inter ma di loro si sapeva... Che schifo... E poi sentena abate... Quando ero la che mi aspettavo entrasse laxalt almeno per provare a far qualcosa di piu di monopiede rodriguez.... Che stufo


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta resto deluso dalle dichiarazioni di Gattuso.
> Fino ad ora erano state sempre lucide e intelligenti, oggi credo abbia mentito per "proteggere la squadra" e anche i suoi errori...



vorrei tanto sapere cosa ha detto negli spogliatoi...
Che poi non si capisce come una squadra guidata da uno che era tutta grinta e cuore possa essere cosi' molle e paurosa......


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2018)

L'Inter ha qualcosa in più di noi..in estate tutti a dire che era l'anti-juve o quasi..
Per adesso abbiamo perso 3-2 in rimonta dal Napoli e 1-0 al '92 con l'Inter..

Mi sta più sul c...... aver buttato punti con Empoli-Cagliari e Atalanta in modo stupido


----------



## unbreakable (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ma chiedete a musacchio perché è scivolato ed a Donnarumma perché ha fatto quell uscita..perché ha inserito abate per Calabria e perché sono tre anni che prendiamo gol agli ultimi minuti..


----------



## Black (22 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".
> 
> *Gattuso in conferenza, aggiunge:"Higuain? Si è innervosito perchè non siamo stati bravi a sfruttarlo al meglio. Nel primo tempo poteva avere un paio di occasioni da gol. Ora pensiamo a Betis, Genoa e Samp. Se le vinciamo, la classifica non è poi così brutta".*



cose buone?? quali?? ieri sera è stato sbagliato tutto il possibile. Lo 0-0 ha tenuto solo per miracolo. Partita avvilente e i cambi sono stati ancora peggio.
Mi spiegate che senso ha fare entrare Cutrone per metterlo sulla fascia? tanto valeva mettere Laxalt o Castillejo che magari con la velocità davano qualche fastidio in più. Poi far entrare il "talismano" Abate è stata la genialata finale


----------



## EmmePi (22 Ottobre 2018)

Gli mancava solo dire la frase:
"*Poteva andare peggio. poteva piovere...*"


----------



## mark (22 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".
> 
> *Gattuso in conferenza, aggiunge:"Higuain? Si è innervosito perchè non siamo stati bravi a sfruttarlo al meglio. Nel primo tempo poteva avere un paio di occasioni da gol. Ora pensiamo a Betis, Genoa e Samp. Se le vinciamo, la classifica non è poi così brutta".*



Da esonerare SUBITO, per ora l'ho sempre sostenuto e perdere un derby, sopratutto all'ultimo minuto, ci può stare.. Quello che non ci può e non ci deve stare ASSOLUTAMENTE è l'atteggiamento rinunciatario con cui ha preparato la partita e fatto i cambi, i derby bisogna provarli a vincere SEMPRE no giocare per il pareggio e basta!! sono molto deluso, avrei preferito perdere 2/3 a 0 ma giocarmela a viso aperto cercando di vincere (perchè poi è cosi che si cresce non rinunciando a giocare) piuttosto che vedere lo schifo di ieri sera!! Molto deluso da Gattuso non soltanto sul piano tecnico, ma sopratutto su quello motivazionale; non trasmette per nulla quello che dovrebbe trasmettere avendo fatto parte del grande Milan!!
Ripeto, da esonerare subito..


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> vorrei tanto sapere cosa ha detto negli spogliatoi...
> Che poi non si capisce come una squadra guidata da uno che era tutta grinta e cuore possa essere cosi' molle e paurosa......



Ma sono ragazzini la metà dei giocatori, che palle vuoi che abbiano... sono incostanti per definizione, non essendo nessuno di loro, fenomeno.


----------



## jacky (22 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso sparati! L'Inter viene messa sotto quasi da tutti. 

Non abbiamo fatto niente, né uno schema, né un triangolo... niente di niente. Solo i tiri da fuori per aggiustare le statistiche e dire che abbiamo concluso 8 volte.

Ogni volta che affrontiamo una squadra minimamente forte è un disastro.

Abbiamo il secondo monte ingaggi d'Italia e meritiamo di meglio. Ma ormai parlare non serve a nulla, colpa dei tifosi che si fanno spennare e finanziano da anni una banda di incapaci. Ogni cosa ha un limite e 12 punti dopo 8 giornate sono l'ennesimo fallimento di una squadra che forse è morta e che non riuscirà mai più a riprendersi.

Scusate il pessimismo, ma non c'è uno straccio di cosa positiva. E questo parla di aver visto buone cose. Incommentabile.


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sono ragazzini la metà dei giocatori, che palle vuoi che abbiano... sono incostanti per definizione, non essendo nessuno di loro, fenomeno.



pero' anche questa storia dei calciatori giovani....
ok... togliamo Donnarumma.....Cutrone in generale non ha questo problema... gli altri pero' hanno un'età in cui dovrebbero un po' svegliarsi....
e comunque sono giocatori che si conoscono e che giocano insieme da un anno (Higuain a parte)....


----------



## Manue (22 Ottobre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, una volta per tutte... Se questi del Fondo hanno i soldi, NON devono cambiare allenatore, ma devono comprare 3 o 4 giocatori forti a gennaio. Altrimenti anche se in panca viene un "top", come dici tu, si continuerà a fare schifo perché il problema sono i pipponi che vanno in campo.



Se hanno i soldi, 
cambi tutto a cominciare dall'allenatore, 
poi 3/4 giocatori, tutto in 2 giorni.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Non sono ovviamente d'accordo, è stata la partita peggiore sotto la sua gestione, peggio anche del Benevento


----------



## Manue (22 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha qualcosa in più di noi..in estate tutti a dire che era l'anti-juve o quasi..
> Per adesso abbiamo perso 3-2 in rimonta dal Napoli e 1-0 al '92 con l'Inter..
> 
> Mi sta più sul c...... aver buttato punti con Empoli-Cagliari e Atalanta in modo stupido



L'Inter ha qualcosa in più e quindi non provi neanche ad attaccare in maniera convinta?
Il calcio non è una scienza esatta, le tue armi le devi usare, o almeno provarci...


----------



## smallball (22 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".
> 
> *Gattuso in conferenza, aggiunge:"Higuain? Si è innervosito perchè non siamo stati bravi a sfruttarlo al meglio. Nel primo tempo poteva avere un paio di occasioni da gol. Ora pensiamo a Betis, Genoa e Samp. Se le vinciamo, la classifica non è poi così brutta".*



dichiarazioni inaccettabili di un allenatore con la mentalita' da provinciale...che delusione


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> pero' anche questa storia dei calciatori giovani....
> ok... togliamo Donnarumma.....Cutrone in generale non ha questo problema... gli altri pero' hanno un'età in cui dovrebbero un po' svegliarsi....
> e comunque sono giocatori che si conoscono e che giocano insieme da un anno (Higuain a parte)....



L'unico giocatore forte e al top (forse) della carriera è Higuain.

Gli altri sono Musacchio (normalissimo), e Rodriguez, buono, Bonaventura è normalissimo, Biglia è normalissimo pure.

Gli altri o sono giovani o giovanissimi.

Loro hanno Handanovic, De Vrij, Brozovic, Perisic, Icardi, Naingollan. Tutti giocatori assolutamente pronti, forti e totalmente formati.

E nonostante questo, hanno vinto al 92' grazie ad una nostra colossale dormita.

Boh, io non sono stupito della prestazione di ieri, forse perchè ho capito da tanto tempo cosa siamo e cosa possiamo dare.

Non sono cosi disperato come leggo molti, sono disperato solo per il risultato, ma in generale, no.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Ottobre 2018)

Fase difensiva ottima, tutto il resto penoso. Non si può difendere una prestazione che anche con il pareggio sarebbe stata incolore e a dir poco mediocre.


----------



## Anguus (22 Ottobre 2018)

Non commento per il rispetto che devo a Gattuso calciatore, ma la pazienza ha un limite. Dichiarazioni deliranti


----------



## Anguus (22 Ottobre 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> dichiarazioni inaccettabili di un allenatore con la mentalita' da provinciale...che delusione



Esattamente, conta di fare punti soltanto con le squadre di mezza classifica, con le altre più in alto di noi, giocherà sempre con la stessa mentalità di ieri, 10 giocatori a difendere e che dio ce la mandi buona fino al 95'


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

Cambiatelo, esoneratelo, cacciatelo, fate quello che volete ma basta!


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L'unico giocatore forte e al top (forse) della carriera è Higuain.
> 
> Gli altri sono Musacchio (normalissimo), e Rodriguez, buono, Bonaventura è normalissimo, Biglia è normalissimo pure.
> 
> ...



Grandissimo, d'accordo con te come spesso mi capita.

Anche io ieri sera mi aspettavo proprio la partita che è stata, perchè noi lo abbiamo visto infinite volte se giochiamo con una squadra che atleticamente alza il ritmo e aggredisce non abbiamo proprio la forza di reagire.

L'Inter già l'anno scorso ci era superiore, ieri sera aveva 5 nuovi in squadra (De Vrji, Vrsaliko, Asamoah, Niainggolan, Politano) quasi tutti nazionali fortissimi, esperti, affermati, dunque una squadra molto potenziata sotto tutti i punti di vista. Inoltre l'Inda è una squadra atleticamente eccezionale, che se riesce ad alzare il baricentro, aggredire in avanti, restare concentrata, è seconda solo alla Juventus perchè riesce ad impostare un ritmo in fase di recupero palla che nessun altra riesce a sostenere in Italia.

Nessun'altra secondo me ma soprattutto noi, che con il nostro centrocampo siamo bravini a palleggiare ma quando si tratta di lottare è sempre notte fonda, non abbiamo proprio la forza muscolare nè la mentalità.

Senza parlare degli esterni... Hakan e Suso se hanno di fronte terzini di copertura che li aspettano riescono a fare il loro giochino, ma se hanno di fronte due animali come Vrsaliko e Asamoah, rapidi tosti forti nell'uno contro uno non solo sono costratti e rientrare sulla linea di metà campo ma non riescono mai a ribaltare un'azione che sia una... una in tutti i novanta minuti proprio...

Come detto tante volte la nostra è una squadra senza nè capo nè coda, che giocando a memoria e con un buon fraseggio riesce spesso a nascondere i proprio limiti con un certo tipo di avversario. Ma se dall'altra parte c'è una squadra che alza la linea, accorcia gli spazi, impone il ritmo non abbiamo proprio le armi per ripartire e fare male.


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L'unico giocatore forte e al top (forse) della carriera è Higuain.
> 
> Gli altri sono Musacchio (normalissimo), e Rodriguez, buono, Bonaventura è normalissimo, Biglia è normalissimo pure.
> 
> ...



dico semplicemente che non sono poi cosi' giovani.....hanno comunque nella maggior parte dei casi anni di esperienza alle spalle...
tutto qui... vorrei semplicemente che gestissero la pressione in modo diverso...
Se dobbiamo parlare di qualità allora è un altro discorso...
per me il problema non è solo il risultato... ma la mancanza di personalità in alcuni che fanno i partitoni e poi quando arriva il momento di dimostrare qualcosa si perdono.....


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> dico semplicemente che non sono poi cosi' giovani.....hanno comunque nella maggior parte dei casi anni di esperienza alle spalle...
> tutto qui... vorrei semplicemente che gestissero la pressione in modo diverso...
> Se dobbiamo parlare di qualità allora è un altro discorso...
> per me il problema non è solo il risultato... ma la mancanza di personalità in alcuni che fanno i partitoni e poi quando arriva il momento di dimostrare qualcosa si perdono.....



Si chiama incostanza, la differenza tra giocatori normali, buoni giocatori, grandi giocatori e campioni.


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si chiama incostanza, la differenza tra giocatori normali, buoni giocatori, grandi giocatori e campioni.



ed è grave


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo, d'accordo con te come spesso mi capita.
> 
> Anche io ieri sera mi aspettavo proprio la partita che è stata, perchè noi lo abbiamo visto infinite volte se giochiamo con una squadra che atleticamente alza il ritmo e aggredisce non abbiamo proprio la forza di reagire.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto.

Diamo tempo anche ai nostri di diventare UOMINI, attualmente piu' di metà squadra (quella migliore) è composta da pulcini ancora bagnati.

Icardi è quasi titolare dell' Argentina, I croati giocavano una finale mondiale 3 mesi fa.

Asamoah e De Vrij sono giocatori da 4 milioni all' anno.

Lo scorso anno, in Coppa Italia sono andati a casa loro.

Siamo circa allo stesso livello , con un leggero vantaggio a favore dell' Inter.

Ieri Donnarumma manco si è sporcato i guanti (letteralmente, purtroppo..................)

Qui nel forum ho letto di asfaltatura, Spalletti meraviglioso, presi a pallate. 

Boh, io ho visto quanto mi aspettavo, senza contare le 6/7 volte che siamo arrivati in porta loro sbagliando l'ultimo tocco in modi fantozziani.


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L'unico giocatore forte e al top (forse) della carriera è Higuain.
> 
> Gli altri sono Musacchio (normalissimo), e Rodriguez, buono, Bonaventura è normalissimo, Biglia è normalissimo pure.
> 
> ...



L'inter è una squadra composta da discreti giocatori e nulla più.
A parte asa gli altri non hanno neanche una coppa del nonno in bacheca.

Andrebbe capito come mai abbiamo il secondo monte ingaggi nonostante siamo una squadra composta da ragazzini che chissà come e quando saranno pronti.

Ennesima stagione che quasi sicuramente non porterà nessun risultato significativo, nonostante 400 mln di calciatori comprati nelle ultime 2 sessioni estive ed un monte ingaggi da paura.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> ed è grave



Si ma è cosi, o hai soldi per i campioni, oppure paghi la promessa, sperando vada bene.

L' unico che abbiamo pagato caro, e rende come tale , è Higuain, gli altri tutti seconde scelte oppure scommesse.

Devi armarti di pazienza cara mia, altrimenti di distruggerai il fegato quest' anno, perchè ci sarà sempre da soffrire.


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma è cosi, o hai soldi per i campioni, oppure paghi la promessa, sperando vada bene.
> 
> L' unico che abbiamo pagato caro, e rende come tale , è Higuain, gli altri tutti seconde scelte oppure scommesse.
> 
> Devi armarti di pazienza cara mia, altrimenti di distruggerai il fegato quest' anno, perchè ci sarà sempre da soffrire.



400 mln in due sessioni di mercato.
Sono soldi ed anche tanti


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> 400 mln in due sessioni di mercato.
> Sono soldi ed anche tanti



Quest'anno abbiamo acquistato per 120 milioni, e venduto per 82.

Lo scorso anno, acquistato per 190 e venduto per 35 milioni

Totale , in due stagioni, abbiamo speso 193. La metà di quanto tu dici.

In secondo luogo, siccome un attimo sento criticare Rodriguez, ma poi vogliamo 25/30 milioni per venderlo, leggo criticare di Kessie e poi vogliamo 50 milioni per venderlo, sento criticare Suso ma poi vogliamo 50/60 milioni per venderlo, critichiamo Chalanoglu ma lo vogliamo via solo per 30/40 milioni, Critichiamo Bonaventura, ma non via per meno di 30 milioni. 
Donnarumma è un brocco ma non via per meno di 30/40 milioni.

Fare pace col nostro cervello, quanto costa?? (non dico a te personalmente, parlo in generale)

No, perchè qui si criticano i nostri acquisti fatti spendendo 200 milioni, perchè con tale spesa non siamo davanti alla Juve, ma poi ne vorremmo 400 per venderli, colgo solo io l' ironia della cosa?


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quest'anno abbiamo acquistato per 120 milioni, e venduto per 82.
> 
> Lo scorso anno, acquistato per 190 e venduto per 35 milioni
> 
> ...



Ricordo una cifra ben oltre i 190 anno scorso. 
Cmq pur fidandomi dei numeri che tu hai postato, credi che non siano sufficienti questi investimenti per entrare nei primi 4.???


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quest'anno abbiamo acquistato per 120 milioni, e venduto per 82.
> 
> Lo scorso anno, acquistato per 190 e venduto per 35 milioni
> 
> ...



Io parlo per me .
Degli altri che sparano 80 donnarumma e 50 tizio e 60 per Caio non sono responsabile


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Ricordo una cifra ben oltre i 190 anno scorso.
> Cmq pur fidandomi dei numeri che tu hai postato, credi che non siano sufficienti questi investimenti per entrare nei primi 4.???



E ma poi ci sono prestiti ecc... quello che è, era solo per dire che (purtroppo) non abbiamo speso 400 milioni...

Ad ogni modo, si, sono sufficienti, per arrivare *quarti *, ma lasciamo finire sta stagione almeno prima di esprimerci


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Ricordo una cifra ben oltre i 190 anno scorso.
> Cmq pur fidandomi dei numeri che tu hai postato, credi che non siano sufficienti questi investimenti per entrare nei primi 4.???



La risposta è no, o meglio forse. Perchè gli altri hanno incominciato a spendere e investire molto prima , costruendo la squadra pezzo a pezzo, quando oltretutto comprare era più semplice e meno costoso.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> La risposta è no, o meglio forse. Perchè gli altri hanno incominciato a spendere e investire molto prima , costruendo la squadra pezzo a pezzo, *quando oltretutto comprare era più semplice e meno costoso.*



Finalmente, era talmente ovvio, che avevo smesso di scriverlo, era diventato frustrante vedere che pochissimi ci arrivano, stavo male, giuro.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Io parlo per me .
> Degli altri che sparano 80 donnarumma e 50 tizio e 60 per Caio non sono responsabile



Ok, allora, io ti chiedo:

Venderesti Suso, Bonaventura, Chalanoglu, Kessie, Donnarumma, Rodriguez per 120 milioni? pacchetto completo.

Risposta secca.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finalmente, era talmente ovvio, che avevo smesso di scriverlo, era diventato frustrante vedere che pochissimi ci arrivano, stavo male, giuro.



e sono stufo di ragionamenti del tipo ' con i soldi di questo compravi quello' (esempio con i soldi di Kalinic e Silva compravi Aubamenyang) perchè non funziona così. Il mercato dipende da tanti fattori : rapporti con i club e con i procuratori, aspirazioni dei giocatori, stipendi percepiti, appeal del campionato, qualità dei club concorrenti all'acquisto , ecc ecc...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> e sono stufo di ragionamenti del tipo ' con i soldi di questo compravi quello' (esempio con i soldi di Kalinic e Silva compravi Aubamenyang) perchè non funziona così. Il mercato dipende da tanti fattori : rapporti con i club e con i procuratori, aspirazioni dei giocatori, stipendi percepiti, appeal del campionato, eccetera, qualità dei club concorrenti all'acquisto ...



Guarda il mio post sopra: vediamo cosa risponderà la gente, se avrà il coraggio di farlo 

Io so già il risultato ahahahah


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, allora, io ti chiedo:
> 
> Venderesti Suso, Bonaventura, Chalanoglu, Kessie, Donnarumma, Rodriguez per 120 milioni? pacchetto completo.
> 
> Risposta secca.



Secca dico NO, è una media di 20 milioni a giocatore, sarebbe una pazzia per come abbiamo stra-valutato questi giocatori... se anche mettiamo che Suso valga 30 e Bonaventura 10, nel nostro gioco l'italiano rende per molto di più ad esempio, nonostante i suoi limiti

Però se consideriamo i valori reali:

Suso 30
Bonaventura 15
Chalanoglu 15
Kessie 20
Donnarumma 20
Rodriguez 10

Ci staremmo alla grandissima. Di sicuro, fare ciò e comprare nuovi giocatori a prezzi contenuti sarebbe una mossa di estremo coraggio da parte di Leonardo


----------



## James Watson (22 Ottobre 2018)

Francamente, oggi indifendibili.
Tante cose buone? ma che partita ha visto?
Per 80 minuti abbiamo lasciato il pallino del gioco a loro. Sconfitta stra-meritata. Siamo stati esattamente il contrario di quello che una squadra di Gattuso dovrebbe essere: molli, poco incisivi, non determinati. Poco lucidi anche in quel poco che cercavamo di combinare. Abbiamo lasciato la supremazia territoriale e l'iniziativa all'inter e ci siamo chiusi dietro facendo un catenaccio da provinciale. E non siamo mai riusciti nemmeno ad uscire con ripartenze.
L'atteggiamento è stato totalmente sbagliato e questa è la principale responsabilità da imputare all'allenatore. 
Poi c'è anche da dire che abbiamo qualche scarpone in campo, più di una volta abbiamo recuperato palla e gettato al vento occasioni di contropiede per passaggi sbagliati banalmente.
Siamo stati scarsamente lucidi, mi vengono in mente due situazioni in cui per non concedere la rimessa laterale i nostri si sono buttati in scivolata per recuperare la palla, fermandola e di fatto consegnarla a giocatori dell'inter. 
Ora, va bene avere "cuore", ma ci vuole anche cervello per giocare a calcio. Siamo stati brutti, poco efficaci e ci siamo fatti prendere a pallonate da una squadra che, diciamocelo, è comunque una squadra abbastanza scarsa (figuriamoci allora cosa siamo noi).
Sul gol non commento più di tanto, se non che grazie a quella triplice cappellata mi sono guadagnato un posto di diritto nel girone dei bestemmiatori.
Cosa ci faceva Romagnoli lì su Vecino? (tradotto: dove cavolo era Rodriguez?) perché mai gli ha lasciato lo spazio per crossare? 
Musacchio si è fatto uccellare da Icardi che neanche in promozione, senza contare Donnarumma a farfalle.
Insomma, MALE. MOLTO MALE.
Altro che tante cose buone..
mi spiace Rino ma così non ci siamo proprio. Spero che le tue siano dichiarazioni di facciata, perché altrimenti è molto preoccupante.
Oggi non uno, ma ben tre passi indietro.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

comunque .... premesso che di avere una rosa che vale millemila milioni frega poco se poi non si ottengono risultati .... 
il milan 2016/2017 secondo transfermarKt valeva 225 miloni, il milan attuale 486 milioni (parliamo del valore dei giocatori in rosa, a prescindere dal contratto in essere).
Per fare un confronto... l'inter valeva 352 milioni , oggi 555 milioni. Il gap è diminuito, anche se per avere una squadra competitiva, dal punto di vista sportivo, non basta mettere insieme giocatori di valore, serve altro. L'inter ad esempio è oggi davanti a tutti Juve esclusa e non di poco. A inizio campionato, con i nuovi innesti e i nuovi schemi non ancora a bolla, non sembrava.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Secca dico NO, è una media di 20 milioni a giocatore, sarebbe una pazzia per come abbiamo stra-valutato questi giocatori... se anche mettiamo che Suso valga 30 e Bonaventura 10, nel nostro gioco l'italiano rende per molto di più ad esempio, nonostante i suoi limiti
> 
> Però se consideriamo i valori reali:
> 
> ...



Così a titolo informativo, su che base Kessie varrebbe 20 se è la cifra, per esempio, che l'Udinese ha pagato Mandragora?


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Secca dico NO, è una media di 20 milioni a giocatore, sarebbe una pazzia per come abbiamo stra-valutato questi giocatori... se anche mettiamo che Suso valga 30 e Bonaventura 10, nel nostro gioco l'italiano rende per molto di più ad esempio, nonostante i suoi limiti
> 
> Però se consideriamo i valori reali:
> 
> ...



transfermarkt 
kessie 35
bonaventura 23
donnarumma 40
chalanoglu 27
suso 40
rodriguez 15

totale 180 

e non pensare che pom.pino più di tanto le quotazioni ... Caldara è a 25 mil, per esempio.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quest'anno abbiamo acquistato per 120 milioni, e venduto per 82.
> 
> Lo scorso anno, acquistato per 190 e venduto per 35 milioni
> 
> ...



Precisamente.
Aggiungiamo che molti dicono che siamo scarsi, al massimo da quinto posto e poi pretendono di vincerle tutte contro le non big. Peccato che vincerle tutte contro le non big significa fare almeno 84 punti(più gli eventuali punti contro le cinque big), quindi essere sicuramente terzi ed essere in corsa per lo scudetto più o meno fino ad aprile.
Colgo solo io l'assurdità di questa cosa?


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> La risposta è no, o meglio forse. Perchè gli altri hanno incominciato a spendere e investire molto prima , costruendo la squadra pezzo a pezzo, quando oltretutto comprare era più semplice e meno costoso.



Non solo, ma poi certi giocatori devono avere anche il tempo di raggiungere l'apice del loro rendimento e non bastano poche partite se non si tratta di giocatori pronti e affermati.

Per fare un paragone con la concorrenza, la Lazio ha aspettato stagioni intere per avere i Milinkovic e Luis Alberto al rendimento di oggi. I giocatori crescono e migliorano anche attraverso esperienze dure e negative, così funziona lo sport e non solo.


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Così a titolo informativo, su che base Kessie varrebbe 20 se è la cifra, per esempio, che l'Udinese ha pagato Mandragora?



Su base personale, è quanto li vorrei pagare oggi se fossi un DS di un'altra squadra di A. Parlo di valore secco, poi si sa che tanti fattori contribuiscono al valore del cartellino, la mia è una mezza provocazione per dimostrare quanto gonfiano il nostro bilancio rispetto al rendimento questi giocatori. Mandragora è un chiaro esempio di magheggio, ma sono sicuro che se ad oggi avesse giocato 3 partite come quelle che giocava al Crotone sarebbe arrivato immediatasubito a questi fatidici 20 milioni e quindi fine polemica sulla stampa ecc.


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Francamente, oggi indifendibili.
> Tante cose buone? ma che partita ha visto?
> Per 80 minuti abbiamo lasciato il pallino del gioco a loro. Sconfitta stra-meritata. Siamo stati esattamente il contrario di quello che una squadra di Gattuso dovrebbe essere: molli, poco incisivi, non determinati. Poco lucidi anche in quel poco che cercavamo di combinare. Abbiamo lasciato la supremazia territoriale e l'iniziativa all'inter e ci siamo chiusi dietro facendo un catenaccio da provinciale. E non siamo mai riusciti nemmeno ad uscire con ripartenze.
> L'atteggiamento è stato totalmente sbagliato e questa è la principale responsabilità da imputare all'allenatore.
> ...



La cosa divertente dei passi indietro nostri è che in realtà si parlava che vincendo avremmo dovuto farli fare a loro, in vista della Champions e per il prosieguo del campionato


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> La risposta è no, o meglio forse. Perchè gli altri hanno incominciato a spendere e investire molto prima , costruendo la squadra pezzo a pezzo, quando oltretutto comprare era più semplice e meno costoso.



Ma chi a parte la juve e inter parzialmente spendono.??
La roma vende e compra e fa sempre saldi positivi.
Il napoli sono tre anni che autofinanzia il mercato con le cessioni.
La lazio vende giocatori per 10 e spende 5.
Senza contare che la formazione titolare del napoli e costata meno della metà di quanto abbiamo speso noi negli ultimi due anni.
Da noi l'imcopetenza regna sovrana.
Qui non solo non arriviamo quarti, ma neanche ci avviciniamo


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente dei passi indietro nostri è che in realtà si parlava che vincendo avremmo dovuto farli fare a loro, in vista della Champions e per il prosieguo del campionato



Indubbiamente loro non si sono minimamente risparmiati per la CL ... hanno giocato come degli indemoniati. Noi timidi, ma loro hanno fatto un partitone, almeno dal punto di vista dell'intensità. Bisogna ammetterlo.


----------



## Devil man (22 Ottobre 2018)

*Gattuso:"Oggi tante cose buone".*






"Milan il buono che c'è in noi "


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, allora, io ti chiedo:
> 
> Venderesti Suso, Bonaventura, Chalanoglu, Kessie, Donnarumma, Rodriguez per 120 milioni? pacchetto completo.
> 
> Risposta secca.



Tranne Suso e kessie il resto della ciurma son giocatori da 15-20 mln


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E ma poi ci sono prestiti ecc... quello che è, era solo per dire che (purtroppo) non abbiamo speso 400 milioni...
> 
> Ad ogni modo, si, sono sufficienti, per arrivare *quarti *, ma lasciamo finire sta stagione almeno prima di esprimerci



Ogni anno diciamo sempre di aspettare, poi quelle che sono le sensazioni puntualmente si tramutano in realtà


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Tranne Suso e kessie il resto della ciurma son giocatori da 15-20 mln



Concordo, ma calcolando sempre anche il valore potenziale e non solo quello reale attuale


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma calcolando sempre anche il valore potenziale e non solo quello reale attuale



È il valore massimo che io attribuisco io se fossi un dirigente, anzi ti dirò che un donnarumma non lo comprerei neanche per 15 mln visto l'ingaggio che percepisce, tra i più alti al mondo nel ruolo di portiere


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".
> 
> *Gattuso in conferenza, aggiunge:"Higuain? Si è innervosito perchè non siamo stati bravi a sfruttarlo al meglio. Nel primo tempo poteva avere un paio di occasioni da gol. Ora pensiamo a Betis, Genoa e Samp. Se le vinciamo, la classifica non è poi così brutta".*



Gattuso ha la colpa di non fare miracoli con una squadra mediocre.
Se le due mezzali sbagliano tutto, ma veramente tutto, difficile riuscire a costruire gioco. Difficile cambiare le cose se in panchina hai rifiuti calcistici. Non parliamo poi di chi dovrebbe cambiare le cose e clamorosamente non sono all'altezza. 

Parliamo anche di una partita che evidenzia un campionato italiano mediocre, molto mediocre. Poi possiamo pure prendere Conte o Guardiola ma qui di miracoli dobbiamo parlare.

Poi qualche critica a Leonardo e Maldini si possono avanzare, o è tabù?!


----------



## Garrincha (22 Ottobre 2018)

Trovo surreale che si preferisca perdere col minimo scarto coprendosi di ridicolo diventando zimbelli mondiali che perdere per 3 a 0 a testa alta, non è un doppio confronto di coppa dove valgono i gol in trasferta o la differenza reti, davvero pensate che il morale dei giocatori non sia a pezzi dopo aver perso in questo modo tanto quanto o di più che con un 3 a 0 lottando? Surreale


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Secca dico NO, è una media di 20 milioni a giocatore, sarebbe una pazzia per come abbiamo stra-valutato questi giocatori... se anche mettiamo che Suso valga 30 e Bonaventura 10, nel nostro gioco l'italiano rende per molto di più ad esempio, nonostante i suoi limiti
> 
> Però se consideriamo i valori reali:
> 
> ...



Non fosse che amo il Milan, meriteresti vendessero i giocatori sopracitati, per esattamente 100 milioni,e poi dimostrarti dove arriviamo l'anno prossimo comprando altrettanti giocatori per 100 milioni di euro.



egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> transfermarkt
> kessie 35
> bonaventura 23
> donnarumma 40
> ...



This.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Precisamente.
> Aggiungiamo che molti dicono che siamo scarsi, al massimo da quinto posto e poi pretendono di vincerle tutte contro le non big. Peccato che vincerle tutte contro le non big significa fare almeno 84 punti(più gli eventuali punti contro le cinque big), quindi essere sicuramente terzi ed essere in corsa per lo scudetto più o meno fino ad aprile.
> Colgo solo io l'assurdità di questa cosa?



No no, amo cogliere le assurdità/contraddizioni della mente umana, sono totalmente d'accordo con te.



ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Tranne Suso e kessie il resto della ciurma son giocatori da 15-20 mln



Beh, accetto la tua opinione ovviamente, ma il 90% degli utenti, in ogni topic del calciomercato in uscita vuole carterve di soldi per gli stessi giocatori che poi definiscono cessi in un altro topic.


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non fosse che amo il Milan, meriteresti vendessero i giocatori sopracitati, per esattamente 100 milioni,e poi dimostrarti dove arriviamo l'anno prossimo comprando altrettanti giocatori per 100 milioni di euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capisco, ma io rispondo per me e per ciò che dico io.

Cmq è vero che qui dentro ci sono utenti che considerano dei mediocri come se fossero dei Picasso


----------



## Zenos (22 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso stigmatizza l errore di Donnarumma,facendone un concorso di colpa con musacchio e romagnoli. Ma dei suoi macroscopici errori non dice nulla?


----------



## hsl (22 Ottobre 2018)

Io non mi sono ancora ripreso. Sinceramente sono sconfortato e amareggiato. E ringrazio il cielo di non aver buttato soldi per andare a prendere freddo e veder giocare solo una squadra (nrd. non la mia). Voglio bene a Ringhio ma non è pronto per questa piazza, e non lo sono nemmeno alcuni giocatori così come altri non lo sono mai stati (ndr. Abate).
Serve un cambiamento o sarà l'ennesima stagione da buttare


----------



## Davidoff (22 Ottobre 2018)

I giocatori sono mediocri, al massimo buoni, per di più sono male amalgamati come caratteristiche. Avessimo un esterno decente al posto di Calhanoglu (evidentemente Castillejo non lo è, secondo Gattuso...) e una mezzala vera al posto di "mister-10-tocchi" Bonaventura faremmo sicuramente meno schifo. Poi continuo a pensare che sia follia lasciare fuori Laxalt per Rodriguez, specialmente in una fascia con altri due giocatori lenti, ma sicuramente lui ne capisce più di me.


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Tutte le partite contro le grandi squadre le prepara allo stesso modo...il baricentro della squadra è bassissimo...il pressing organizzato non sappiamo manco cos'è...boh...per me non è ancora adatto alla panchina del Milan...


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2018)

Questo qui sta iniziando a fare come Montella, perdiamo e vede solo cose positive.

Non giocato un derby, giocato per non perdere e non per vincere, vergogna. Uno con gli attributi si sarebbe dimesso, una società seria avrebbe preso provvedimenti duri.

VERGOGNATEVI!


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky:"Ai punti l'Inter meritava qualcosa in più. Ma se la partita finiva 0-0 c'erano tante cose buone. Abbiamo giocato un calcio che non ci piace giocare contro una squadra fisica, ma siamo stati molto bravi. Ci sono tante cose positive in questa partita. Oggi la squadra ha saputo soffrire fino al 92'. Giocare contro di loro non è facile. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Rammarico per le occasioni sbagliate negli ultimi minuti. Brucia ma l'Inter ha fatto qualcosa in più. Donnarumma? Ferma ferma. C'è l'errore di tutti. Non diamo le colpe. Ci lecchiamo le ferite e domani guardiamo avanti. E' stata una lettura sbagliata. Abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92. Che significa calcio che non ci piace? Troppi contrasti, troppo campo da coprire. Potevamo uscire dalla loro pressione in modo più facile. Oggi abbiamo chiesto a Calhanogliu di venire a chiudere nella sua zona. Cutrone? Calhanoglu aveva speso tanto. Non volevo cambiare assetto tattico. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai sofferto. Avevo pensato di mettere Cutrone lì in modo da darci un pò di energie in più. Loro sono più forti fisicamente. Oggi la squadra ha dato tutto. Mi è piaciuta molta. La squadra mi è piaciuta molto sull'aspetto di fare battaglia. Anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Loro hanno fatto qualcosa in più. Il rammarico più grande? Gli ultimi 15-20 minuti. Abbiamo sbagliato l'ultima scelta in diverse occasioni".
> 
> *Gattuso in conferenza, aggiunge:"Higuain? Si è innervosito perchè non siamo stati bravi a sfruttarlo al meglio. Nel primo tempo poteva avere un paio di occasioni da gol. Ora pensiamo a Betis, Genoa e Samp. Se le vinciamo, la classifica non è poi così brutta".*



Completamente d'accordo con Rino, sopratutto con la auto critica quando dice che abbiamo perso perchè abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e siamo stati polli a prendere gol al 92.. dobbiamo migliorare.


----------

